# Arctic Cooling MX-4



## Balko29 (6. Juli 2010)

Wollte mal fragen,ob jemand Erfahrung mit der WLP Arctic Cooling MX-4 hat,oder ob es die noch nicht im Handel gibt.Ist diese besser als die PK-1?

THX


----------



## kress (6. Juli 2010)

Hier mal ein Test: Hardware-Mag - Artikel/Tests - Test: Im Vergleichstest: 10 Wärmeleitpasten

Da ist die MX4 nicht dabei, aber die wird besser sein als die MX3 und ist somit etwas besser als die PK1.


----------



## trucker1963 (6. Juli 2010)

Schaust du mal ins neue PCGH Heft 08/2010. Dort ist ein Test mit drin und die MX4 ist auf Platz 1.


----------



## Balko29 (6. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand irgendeinen Link,wo man die bestellen kann? Bei Caseking ist sie nicht gelistet. Währe echt suppi.


----------



## trucker1963 (7. Juli 2010)

Die MX4 scheint noch nicht im Handel zu sein.Musst du noch etwas warten.Kannst ja mal per Mail bei Caseking anfragen oder hier im Supportthread von Caseking.


----------

